# Tile Roofs... well, it sounded like a good idea at the time<g>



## Rick Rothstein (May 1, 2013)

www.videofantastica.com/view_video/111489</SPAN></SPAN>


----------



## Robert Mika (May 2, 2013)

And that in 1:15 only
Anyone count how many there were?


----------



## Atroxell (May 2, 2013)

After watching that I can only think about how many thousands of homes in California have tile roofing. Very in touch with "Spanish-style" homes here, but probably supporting a large bat colony from time to time. Well, at least we have fewer mosquitoes...


----------

